# Initial Impressions



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Disregard OnStar, acquire miles. [emoji23]

What was the code? I drove 5 miles at 70mph and got 60 MPG, in an automatic as it were. haha. The ride was very nice as well; glad you confirm that.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Keep us posted and enjoy the ride


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Am I correct in the belief that you are the first gen2ctd?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> What was the code? I drove 5 miles at 70mph and got 60 MPG, in an automatic as it were. haha. The ride was very nice as well; glad you confirm that.


I don't even remember. I thought they were going to send a follow-up e-mail with the details. I was driving. The second guy I talked to asked me for my VIN number. I said "are you kidding me?" He said, "no, it should be on your insurance or registration." Dude. I'm driving. Oh. OK. I'm like "you're connected to my car... don't you already know?" Apparently the service group isn't connected to the car the way the operators are.

Anyway, it was something about a fuel control module fault or something. I'm conversant in car parts and have turned a wrench or two and whatever they said it was sounded like something that would have prevented the car from even running. Since I was tooling along at 55 MPH with no warning lights on the dash at the time, I decided it was possible their systems were looking for some part or feature the diesel doesn't have. I'm not swinging by the dealer to make OnStar's bit-flippers happy.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Tomko said:


> Am I correct in the belief that you are the first gen2ctd?


Maybe. I thought I saw another post from a Gen2 diesel owner. I might be the second. I'm an early adopter either way though.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

johnmo said:


> I don't even remember. I thought they were going to send a follow-up e-mail with the details. I was driving. The second guy I talked to asked me for my VIN number. I said "are you kidding me?" He said, "no, it should be on your insurance or registration." Dude. I'm driving. Oh. OK. I'm like "you're connected to my car... don't you already know?" Apparently the service group isn't connected to the car the way the operators are.
> 
> Anyway, it was something about a fuel control module fault or something. I'm conversant in car parts and have turned a wrench or two and whatever they said it was sounded like something that would have prevented the car from even running. Since I was tooling along at 55 MPH with no warning lights on the dash at the time, I decided it was possible their systems were looking for some part or feature the diesel doesn't have. I'm not swinging by the dealer to make OnStar's bit-flippers happy.


Do you have anything plugged into the OBDII port like a Progressive snapshot or a scantool?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Do you have anything plugged into the OBDII port like a Progressive snapshot or a scantool?


OnStar asked me if I did. I don't. I had a bluetooth OBD2 reader and Torque on my phone, but the reader disappeared out of another car. Not sure if I put it somewhere I wouldn't lose it or if it grew legs at a service shop. I intend to get a new reader and use it with the Cruze though. Haven't seen if Android Auto picks up and displays Torque. Bonus points if it does.

I saw where somebody had developed a Torque package for the Gen1 diesel. I'm hoping that works with the Gen2 or that we can get it updated. I'm interested in monitoring the particulate level. With as much long-haul driving as I do I'm hoping it won't hit me with the "keep driving" message unexpectedly when I'm already running late for work.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't believe Android Auto will pick up Torque.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the impression. I would not worry about the Onstar thing at all if you're not seeing a CEL. I declined that type of Onstar service in my '14, so if it had done anything like that, I would not have known. I went 60K miles before I had my first CEL for a temp sensor. Hopefully the gen 2 ends up being even more reliable than that.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm not sure what services I'll keep with OnStar for the long haul. I think I have a 3-year promotional deal for basic services like remote unlock. I've kept it active on our Traverse for the remote start from my phone. The novelty of that hasn't worn off yet. No remote start for the Cruze because it's a manual transmission, so there's really not much there to keep me attached to the service.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

5 year basic plan with the app @johnmo.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

If you download the MyChevrolet app instead of using the OnStar app, you can keep the remote features even without an OnStar subscription.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Check engine light finally came on just past 2000 miles on the odo. As a former VW owner, it's a familiar sight.

The code is p1488. OnStar still has no idea what it means. Will have to find time to get it to a dealer I guess.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

The first check engine light at 2000 miles -- seems pretty low to already be having issues. Hopefully this car is not full of emissions bugs like gen 1...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

CEL in 2000 miles, let's hope it's something minor. Please keep us posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

johnmo said:


> Check engine light finally came on just past 2000 miles on the odo. As a former VW owner, it's a familiar sight.
> 
> The code is p1488. OnStar still has no idea what it means. Will have to find time to get it to a dealer I guess.


That's not a good sign... I went 61K miles in my gen 1 before I ever got a CEL, and it was something minor. Please keep us posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

johnmo said:


> Check engine light finally came on just past 2000 miles on the odo. As a former VW owner, it's a familiar sight.
> 
> The code is p1488. OnStar still has no idea what it means. Will have to find time to get it to a dealer I guess.


I found this, not sure if related.


P14885 Volt Supply Voltage Low Condition (CHRYSLER, DODGE, JEEP)

A lot more info here:

https://www.dieseltruckresource.com/forums/help-97/p1488-code-146733/


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's also a Fuel circuit code on Fords, so I wonder what GM used it for - cannot find any GM applications of that code.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

MP81 said:


> It's also a Fuel circuit code on Fords, so I wonder what GM used it for - cannot find any GM applications of that code.


OnStar did say that it was failing a "fuel system" test, but it can't be too serious because it runs great and continues to turn in 50+ MPG even when driven hard between the highway stretches of my commute.

It's going to the shop in the morning. I'll report back the results. I am concerned that it's so new that nobody is going to know what to do about it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

johnmo said:


> OnStar did say that it was failing a "fuel system" test, but it can't be too serious because it runs great and continues to turn in 50+ MPG even when driven hard between the highway stretches of my commute.
> 
> It's going to the shop in the morning. I'll report back the results. I am concerned that it's so new that nobody is going to know what to do about it.


There is a special technical support team called TAC as I recall, my guess your technician will touch base with them for some guidance. Let's hope it's something easy for they to fix.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Diesel particulate filter sensor. The way the service advisor said it, I think I knew more about it than she did.


Part had to be ordered (no surprise.)


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

Here we go again with the emissions problems...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

This a disappointment to have a emissions component on gen 2 diesel fail in 2000 miles. I hope they are not guessing as to what caused the CEL


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I would clean the pins on the sensor side and plug and see if it goes away. Electric contact cleaner.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would let the dealer fix this darn problem, they need to record these issues and make adjustments to the fuel trim or what ever the root cause is..this is not the time to be making do it yourself repairs on a 2000 mile car.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

Too bad no one can make an honest diesel anymore without all the over the top emission equipment...


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> This a disappointment to have a emissions component on gen 2 diesel fail in 2000 miles. I hope they are not guessing as to what caused the CEL


I think it was bad from the factory. I got an OnStar e-mail within 2 days of picking it up from the dealer and the status of the emissions system was flagged. I ignored it because I didn't have a CEL and hoped maybe OnStar's systems weren't up to date with the new engine.

As far as I'm concerned, there's hole in GM's handling of their vehicle telematics. My car was driven 300 miles between dealers as part of a transfer. If GM can tell me on Monday that there's an emissions problem with my car, they knew there was an emissions problem with my car on Saturday and failed to correct it before delivering the vehicle to me.

I'm also concerned there's something more going on, but sensors are often the culprit and are easy to fix, so we'll start there.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Cruz15 said:


> I would clean the pins on the sensor side and plug and see if it goes away. Electric contact cleaner.


Nope. I'm handy, but this car has three different active warranties on it and I'm not about to chance screwing anything up. Heck, I may give up doing my own oil changes. Haven't pursued that with the one warranty provider yet, but I'm hoping they'll approve me doing the work with receipts for the oil and filter as documentation.


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

My new duramax in 2011 had a dpf sensor go out when I pulled off the lot... it happens.

Keep us updated on everything else. I'm still in the search and decide phase on these new ones.


----------

